# ABS pump noise like cow mooing



## Leophan (Jun 29, 2019)

Need your help please: Xtrail T30 2006, ABS pump noise loudly like a cow mooing. Only happens when the car starts to move, the noise comes when I completely release brake pedal. No more noise after that. when I stop the car WITHOUT TURNING OFF THE ENGINE then start to move again, there’s no noise. On the road, the ABS works properly, no problem with ABS light. Worker from garage scan by his tool but no faulty, oil has been changed. 
Hope someone can help me. 
Thank you in advance
Leo


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't tell exactly what it is you are describing, but I think its the normal self test. Though I cannot really say I notice it on mine.
https://www.yourmechanic.com/question/what-is-the-anti-lock-brake-self-test


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Leophan said:


> Need your help please: Xtrail T30 2006, ABS pump noise loudly like a cow mooing. Only happens when the car starts to move, the noise comes when I completely release brake pedal. No more noise after that. when I stop the car WITHOUT TURNING OFF THE ENGINE then start to move again, there’s no noise. On the road, the ABS works properly, no problem with ABS light. Worker from garage scan by his tool but no faulty, oil has been changed.
> Hope someone can help me.
> Thank you in advance
> Leo


The motor oil change has nothing to do with the ABS problem. Here's some info from the FSM for your vehicle:

An ABS self diagnosis sound may be heard. That is a normal condition
because a self diagnosis for “Ignition switch ON” and “The first starting” are being performed.

Motor operation noise
This is noise of motor inside VDC actuator. Slight noise may occur during VDC, TCS, and ABS operation.
Just after engine starts, motor operating noise may be heard. This is a normal status of the system operation check.

If the noise starts to get much louder over time, then you might consider replacing the VDC unit.


----------



## Kennyking86 (Aug 27, 2021)

Leophan said:


> Need your help please: Xtrail T30 2006, ABS pump noise loudly like a cow mooing. Only happens when the car starts to move, the noise comes when I completely release brake pedal. No more noise after that. when I stop the car WITHOUT TURNING OFF THE ENGINE then start to move again, there’s no noise. On the road, the ABS works properly, no problem with ABS light. Worker from garage scan by his tool but no faulty, oil has been changed.
> Hope someone can help me.
> Thank you in advance
> Leo


I had this same problem. I replaced the ABS and the noise was gone. Your ABS is faulty


----------

